# Broke tip of Torx bit off in seat rail fastener. Need advice please.



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

I was using a torque wrench on this fastener and I think I "peeled" the wrench away instead of pulling straight back when I was finished torquing. 
I assume I should order the fastener for the seat post first, and, once I have it in hand, do I use a small ez out to drill into the bit and back out the fastener?
Or anyone have other advice?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

small chisel or pick.... and hammer, tap that out
or epoxy glue something to it and pull

if it is tool steel it's gonna be hard to drill into it for sure


----------



## MountianbikeG (Dec 29, 2011)

hot glue and a pen/toothpick seems like an easy potential fix without potentially messing anything up?


----------



## MountianbikeG (Dec 29, 2011)

if it is tool steel maybe a neodemium magnet?


----------



## Gman7 (Jul 11, 2008)

kellyc said:


> I was using a torque wrench on this fastener and I think I "peeled" the wrench away instead of pulling straight back when I was finished torquing.
> I assume I should order the fastener for the seat post first, and, once I have it in hand, do I use a small ez out to drill into the bit and back out the fastener?
> Or anyone have other advice?
> 
> View attachment 1943692


Do not, I repeat, do not attempt to drill the torx bit! It is made of hardened steel alloy and you will likely slip off and damage the post. Take a center punch and firmly tap the broke torx bit to loosen it. Tapping in the direction where there is a gap between the bit and fastener socket. Once loose use a strong magnet to extract.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^What he said. Tap in the direction of the gap and that will fall right out. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

Great ideas. Thanks for all the replies. I really appreciate it. Will try them and def. won't try to use a tap or drill bit. I didn't think about the hardened steel factor. Also super worried since it's so close to the dropper portion of the post. Will try tapping it and using some magnets first, then maybe try to glue something to it and pull.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Unlikely to pull out until you unwedge it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

i would also lay it on it's side, and hit it with a little bit of penetrating lubricant Before tapping, It won't hurt, and _might_ help a bit.


----------



## MountianbikeG (Dec 29, 2011)

On second thought.. the post is probably fucked, you should send it to me so I can properly dispose of it. heheh


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

rideit said:


> i would also lay it on it's side, and hit it with a little bit of penetrating lubricant Before tapping, It won't hurt, and _might_ help a bit.


This works for other situations as well. ?


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

kellyc said:


> Great ideas. Thanks for all the replies. I really appreciate it. Will try them and def. won't try to use a tap or drill bit. I didn't think about the hardened steel factor. Also super worried since it's so close to the dropper portion of the post. Will try tapping it and using some magnets first, then maybe try to glue something to it and pull.


A spring loaded center punch is great for tapping (or punching) on a precise spot.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hot melt glue. It has worked for me. 
YMMV


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

noapathy said:


> This works for other situations as well. 😂


This whole thread is loaded with innuendo.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> A spring loaded center punch is great for tapping (or punching) on a precise spot.


You're going to dull the point. Whether or not that's worth it to you, I couldn't tell you...but my least favorite activity is re-pointing centerpunches.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Spring loaded nail set would do the same thing, wider point, and not have to be re-pointed (since they're really drifts anyway). If you happened to have one.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

kellyc said:


> This whole thread is loaded with innuendo.


Innuendo and out the other, I say.


----------



## Fr0hickey (May 25, 2021)

kellyc said:


> I was using a torque wrench on this fastener and I think I "peeled" the wrench away instead of pulling straight back when I was finished torquing.
> I assume I should order the fastener for the seat post first, and, once I have it in hand, do I use a small ez out to drill into the bit and back out the fastener?
> Or anyone have other advice?
> 
> View attachment 1943692


Which torx bit do you have? This way we can be on the look out for sub-standard bits.
As far as removing it, I think you have some space there to drift it out... slowly. I would but the bike on its side against a firm surface, like some wood planks, and then slowly drift the bit counterclockwise. Sometimes, you can also put a drop or two of water, and spot-freeze it with freeze spray or an inverted can-of-air.


----------



## tstinchy (Apr 12, 2020)

If you haven't done anything else, and have access to compressed air, try blasting it with some high pressure air. That combined with a slight tap from a punch will probably unseat it.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If none of the other stuff works...

I would try to pick at it with a small flathead screwdriver that you don't care about (like something that came free with a watch band or eyeglass repair kit). If it all comes out, great, if you can get just a little bit out maybe you can get enough purchase to use some vise grip pliers.

Or honestly wrap the post in a towel so you don't hurt it and give it a couple whacks on the garage floor.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

It's only slightly wedged in there. Tap with punch or even small flatblade towards the gap, it should fall out.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Buy better quality tools. Helps every time.


----------



## 4vdean (Nov 6, 2014)

I brought a nice new shiny (cheap) T bar torx set and was pretty happy with myself until the T25 twisted and almost broke
picked up a decent Wera set and no issues again
must be a big difference in the quality and hardness of the tool steel used


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hex and Torx wrenches are used the most. Fortunately, they are some of the best valued tools to buy high quality.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Did OP ever return to tell us what happened?
I hate when I have to leave the theater before the movie ends.
=sParty


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ 
I think the OP has departed the scene.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

That actually looks like the Torx bit wasn't the best fit- it should never be able to rotate that much unless it's worn and a good bit won' wear much. 

A center punch & hammer would likely dislodge it if the punch is angled in a way that would make the piece rotate counter-clockwise.


----------



## CJB123 (9 mo ago)

It’s probably softer than it should be, it did twist off and break.
More than likely harder on the outside than the inside.
If it was mine and truly stuck in there, I’d get a sharp fine center punch, give it a good center, start as close to the center as you can. Drill it part way through with a new good quality 1/16” drill bit. HSS should be fine. Go slow, fast = heat - slow = cold, even a small drill bit can drill at slow speeds.
once you have a hole find a small screw that has enough interference to thread its self into the hole, ideally with a tapered thread, screw it in enough to get a firmgrip on it. Pull it out with pliers. If it’s still stuck heat the surrounding area with a heat gun or preferably a torch (not enough to discolor).
heat expands, cold contracts so try to keep the heat from the stuck torx.

with all that said, 1 mistake and you’re going to slip scratch, damage and tear surrounding parts. You have to take your time and stop yourself when things hairy.

That’s what I’d do with minimal tools in my garage.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

I have some American Standard Torx bits that I bought when I couldn't afford good tools- a few are worn to crap and I leave them in my toolbox as a reminder.


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> Did OP ever return to tell us what happened?
> I hate when I have to leave the theater before the movie ends.
> =sParty


The butler did it.

You're welcome.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Helmut Molde said:


> The butler did it.
> 
> You're welcome.


Damn... all this time I thought it was Col. Mustard in the library with the candlestick. 🤣
=sParty


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Suck it out, as if it were venom from a snake bite...or something like that.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Looks so loose in there in may just fall out if you turn it upside down. Then put A little pick on it to get it moving and let gravity pull it out.


----------

